# Maybe a stupid question.... but why certain wood?



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So I was having discussions with people that aren't into wood working at all... and they question why buying a exoict or more expensive piece of lumber to make something when you could buy cheaper lumber (pine or maple) and just stain it.... 

My only argument is that figure and gain of the wood it what you are looking for. But that isn't enough to sway some people off of a 2x or 3x price tag. 

Why buy a piece of mahogany when I can buy a piece of pine and stain it a mahogany color? Is it all about the grain? And do people stain exotics to change the color? I always like the thought of buying the nice wood and just using the natural color.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yes different strokes for different folks.

The grains, me thinks, are the big shot in the woods collections.
Clearly some people think in cheap terms and most likely have very little collection or a lack or variety. Cost is clear important.
but if you gonna pass the collection [even if you didn't make it] then it makes sense to get the grains and what nots on some "REAL" wood.


----------



## Johnathan Wilkinson (Jan 9, 2008)

Man!?

What I wouldn't give for a nice pice of oak (even Welsh oak), pine, ash, beech or what ever you've got.

Here in Indonesia we're stuck with crappy Mahogony, Jati, Wadang, Kamper and what have you.

Having said that, Balau is completely un-nailable (mind-numbingly hard) while Ingas is structurally strong..... but so toxic that I was covered in sores for months!

Gimme' the wood of my home counrty -- I understand it.

J


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

The choice of wood for a project is not only about how it looks. Hardwoods are far more durable than softwoods like pine. It depends on what kind of use (or abuse) a piece will see in its lifetime, and how long that lifetime is expected to be. An heirloom that may be handed down through generations had better be made out of something with some staying power. Oak, walnut, cherry, and other hardwoods stand up to the rigors of time and use. On the other hand, a piece that doesn't expect to see a decade go by can be made out of cheaper materials. Basically, you get out of a piece what you put into it.

Aesthetics also come into play. It's hard to beat what God grows. A finely figured gunstock or jewelry box in walnut can be a treasure to behold. Hardwoods can be polished to a fine gloss all by themselves, even with no additional finish, or just wax. Too, stains or dyes applied with artistry can make a piece truly unique, and they're not just for cheap grades of wood either. There's an art to that whole end of woodworking that can take a lifetime to master.

Roy


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Dvoigt - Those people who think you should just use pine and stain it are the same kind of barbarians who have lawn flamingoes, think having cheese on their Whopper is "fine dining," and are pro wrestling fans. Utter savages.....

If they ask that question, they could not possibly understand the answer.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Boardman said:


> Dvoigt - Those people who think you should just use pine and stain it are the same kind of barbarians who have lawn flamingoes, think having cheese on their Whopper is "fine dining," and are pro wrestling fans. Utter savages.....
> 
> If they ask that question, they could not possibly understand the answer.


:clap:I would like to add more, but that will suffice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

yep, you can lead a pig to a rose garden, but he's just gonna rut around looking for a mud hole.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

What a subject! 

Different wood has different qualities. Those qualities are sometimes functional, sometimes aesthetic. Many woods have subtle beauties in them which are unique from other species. One need not import rain forest woods to see this. Figured eastern cherry is hard to beat, and no amount of staining pine (or any other wood) will get a piece to look like cherry. Except to the people who don't ''see" the difference between one sort of wood and another. They only "see" the general color scheme. They WOULD be content with stained pine, and that's ok for them. My parents are that way. My siblings, too.

We're not all the same, you know. I couldn't for the life of me tell you why someone would spend $30,000 on a car when you can get a perfectly good used one for $2,000. But there you are. 

Personally, I NEVER use stain except to match existing work. I just don't believe in it. You can put the best stain job in the world on pine and it will still look like pine. With a stain job. Besides, any time you put a stain on wood, you hide some of the subtler beauty within it. 

As far as heirloom quality goes, tell the Amish and the Shakers that pine won't hold up. I think there are plenty of very old and highly prized pieces from those quarters which WERE made of pine.

Regarding pine being 'cheap' wood, that depends where you live. Clear cabinet grade pine is NOT cheap here.


----------



## mkwoodworks (Aug 25, 2007)

I just finished a circular staircase (45step) in Cherry only to have the main contractor have it stained in ebony Minwax. So depressing I don't even care to take pictures.:sad:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> As far as heirloom quality goes, tell the Shakers that pine won't hold up. I think there are plenty of very old and highly prized pieces from those quarters which WERE made of pine.


Indeed. But in all fairness the pine they used was radically different from what is readily available today. There is nothing wrong with an old growth heart pine board, all wood species have there place in wood working. Put a chain store fast grown plantation pine board next to the kind of wood you are talking about and the difference is (should be ) quite noticeable. I think the lawn flamingo crowd Boardman is talking about would not know the difference, they just want cheap...and cheap is what they get.


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Dvoight I think those kind of people probably buy their furniture at Wal Mart
You know the kind they think the oak grain coffee table in their living room is beautiful, the one with oak colored wall paper glued over MDF


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the 'anti-pine' mindset is off base. You think about all of the beautiful furniture that has ever been built out of pine, and you'll start to wonder why it isn't used any more than it already is.
It does splinter and can dent - those would be two problems with it, but just about every hardwood has some downside while working with it.
Maybe it's just a snobbish attitude - pine is for ******** - but on a very fixed income - I look at the beautiful hard woods, (and mind you sometimes I do use hardwood,) and the price difference - I fondle those woods, and usually go back to select pine or popular. The difference even in Oak against select pine is so much - two boards I purchased a few day ago - Oak vs. select pine - pine was $44.00 and the Oak - was double that - well sadly I had to go with the SP. 


> the one with oak colored wall paper glued over MDF


Isn't this so true of the people today - we just live in a throw away world - 
You fellow woodworkers who think pine is only for the ******** of this country truly have no idea of the abilities or the needs of our fellow woodworkers - myself included. I bet there is more pine used for projects that you think there are or would care to admit.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

LarrySch said:


> Oak vs. select pine - pine was $44.00 and the Oak - was double that


Kiln dried oak is $1.75 bft ($2.00 tops) at the mill in my area.:confused1: I don't deal in oak much,so I sent a customer who was looking 80 miles south to another mill and he bought 1000 bft of kiln dried 1/4 sawn oak (10"+ wide, most 12") for $750 :huh:. I gotta ask, where are you buying your wood ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I gotta add to. If you are building a pine table, cool. I personally don't have a prejudice against pine, I just prefer many (OK _most_) other woods over it. But a pine table is a pine table...a pine table that is stained mahogany(for example) and sold as "mahogany finish" like that makes it better is just reverse of the truth. I think that was the original point of the thread ?


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Daren said:


> he bought 1000 bft of kiln dried 1/4 sawn oak (10"+ wide, most 12") for $750 :huh:. I gotta ask, where are you buying your wood ?


WHAT??!!??!!??

QS OAK FOR 75¢/BF????

Here in Virginia there's a LOT of white oak (OK, not as nice as the stuff up north but still) and the best price I'm finding for SLAB sawn 4/4 is maybe $2.75/bf and that's from a sawmill. :furious: :furious:

I can get all the loblolly (yellow) pine you want for 60¢/bf but to think I could get QS WO for only 25% more is making me ummmmmmmm a bit envious.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Dang Daren...*

I would like to know where he is getting his wood from as well.... Prices like that are unheard of even where I grew up "up North"... Not too mention down here in the Sunshine state.. 

On the subject of wood... Really you need to look at what your customer is expecting of the piece that you are making.... If they are looking for a "cheap" piece then that is what they want.. But you might want to see if they would consider an upgrade at a reasonable cost... Poplar is a great hardwood... and maple... It isn't the cheapest thing in the world... But enough... 

Actually one of the things with people that question you like that is a good education... Educating them on the different types of wood and their properties (durability, strength, color, etc.) goes a long way in helping everyone out including yourself as a woodworker....


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Daren - Oak here is about the best lumber you can purchase, in my area without driving 100+ miles, I have to stay with the box stores, Home Depot and Lowe's. The only lumber yard here that sells select lumber - walnut, maple, ect. and that includes Oak - is so expensive that I can not even walk in the door. Wood that a lot of woodworks throw away - would be prime lumber for me. (Idaho) I watched a fellow woodworker -(Lives in Washington) burn burr wood and walnut in his fire place. I wanted to cry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

LarrySch said:


> Daren - Oak here is about the best lumber you can purchase. I have to stay with the box stores, Home Depot and Lowe's. (Idaho)


That is a *bummer*, {mental note to self-never move to Idaho}. A guy was here last week buying walnut boards like this for $5 bft.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Pine is no doubt what most people are most familiar with. It's easier to work with, more forgiving, more amenable to the weekend warrior or screw-banger and it looks okay in most cases. For many of us, one or two pieces of leftover pine board were intergral to the homemade "toys" of our youth. :scooter:

Other woods, though stronger, more stable, better-grained, richer, nicer-looking, etc., are more expensive, often require much more patience and time to work with, demand a better understanding of wood and associated techniques, better and sharper tools and are overall much less forgiving. It's all relevant to the level of expectations, the time required and the price one is willing to pay. Many people are simply too thrifty? frugal? cheap? to pay for the better woods and the superior craftsmanship.

There are certainly enough Chevrolets and Fords sold each year to answer the question "Why would anyone in their right mind NOT want to buy and drive a much better vehicle than either of those?" :confused1: 

Me personally, I wouldn't touch either brand with a ten foot pole, let alone spend my hard earned money on one. And, if given one as a prize, I'd sell it and use the money as a down payment towards a decent vehicle.  (JK, JK)


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow - what I would not give to have some lumber like that. $5 a BF - The lumber below - from a mill here in Idaho went for $18 to $25 dollars a board foot and that is as you see it below. 










> Many people are simply too thrifty? frugal? cheap? to pay for the better woods and the superior craftsmanship.


Try living on a fixed income that the Social Security (21 years in law enforcement and I get $1080 per month,) allows and see if thrifty, frugal or cheap enters into the purchasing of these finer woods. Would I use the finer woods if possible, you bet, would love to - but the necessities of life over rides my hobby - and yes I do drive the cheaper vehicle - a GMC pickup - but then again you go with what you can afford. (Sorry for the heated reply.)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dpmcreations said:


> I would like to know where he is getting his wood from as well....


Some dude I know (and don't really see eye to eye with, long story) who has a sawmill and does it on the weekends. He dumps wood on the market cheap, glad he is 80 miles south :huh:. I just sent the other guy to him because he is a good customer of mine and he will come back to me. The part timer only has wood for sale on occasion and does not like to sit on it (so he practically gives it away ). But like I said oak is still less that $2. every day around here. I live in the middle of Amish country and they keep the price down with their circle mills, of not only lumber but milling. That does not stop guys from going to Lowe's around here and paying $6 bft for oak...but it should .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Capt Crutch said:


> WHAT??!!??!!??
> 
> QS OAK FOR 75¢/BF????


You won't catch me selling it for that:no:. The guy gets his logs for free (excavator, gets payed to remove them, the logs to mill are a bonus) I already said I don't mill/sell much oak. I get $.35 bft to mill (more for 1/4 sawing) and the same to kiln dry, that is $.70 right there on *your* log flat sawn. Good oak saw logs are selling for $500 per 1000bft. So if I wanted to be in the local oak market I would have (on paper) $1.20 in something I could go buy 4 miles away for $1.75...and not have all the wear and tear on equipment/my body, storage, overhead...no thanks. I will mill free ones I get, but I will never buy an oak log to saw/sell.
The Amish work alot cheaper than I do $.25 (or less) to mill. But they mostly saw oak and a few other hardwoods. They won't touch walnut because the sawdust can kill livestock.

Sorry, I didn't mean to turn this into sawmill talk.
Carry on with the pine discussion.:whistling2:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Daren said:


> The Amish work alot cheaper than I do $.25 (or less) to mill. But they mostly saw oak and a few other hardwoods.


I'm pricing truck rentals and GoogleMapping routes to central Illinois as we speak!  Them's are some nice prices!


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

While we're on the subject: What would be a fair price for someone to come out with a portable saw and cut up a pecan that (I think) died here in the yard?

It's about 40" DBH and has (at least) some wire in it (according to the guy who grew up in my house, it got hit by lightning, and his Dad wired it back together, many years ago). It probably has a few bullets and other crud in it as well.

I once asked a local sawmill guy (60" circ saw) about milling logs, but the cost to fix the blade when he hit nails, etc., was prohibitive. I assume that portable band saws aren't as expensive to fix...?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

LarrySch said:


> Try living on a fixed income that the Social Security (21 years in law enforcement and I get $1080 per month,) allows and see if thrifty, frugal or cheap enters into the purchasing of these finer woods. Would I use the finer woods if possible, you bet, would love to - but the necessities of life over rides my hobby - and yes I do drive the cheaper vehicle - a GMC pickup - but then again you go with what you can afford.


That's pretty much what I said, Larry, in spite of my obvious attempt at tongue-in-cheek humor. Very often, we can become smug from our knowledge, experience and insight, often forgetting what it's all about for others who do not see things in the same way.:smile:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

LarrySch said:


> The lumber below - from a mill here in Idaho went for $18 to $25 dollars a board foot


Larry - Is that _black_ walnut? It looks so _light_ in the picture, but maybe it's just the way the light is hitting it.

(I believe there are other varieties of walnut out West...maybe English walnut or something?)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Capt Crutch said:


> It's about 40" DBH and has (at least) some wire in it (according to the guy who grew up in my house, it got hit by lightning, and his Dad wired it back together, many years ago). It probably has a few bullets and other crud in it as well.
> 
> I assume that portable band saws aren't as expensive to fix...?


40" means chainsaw work to fit a bandmill=$, wired back together and full of other metal=$$ (generally $20 a whack) and lighting struck doesn't sound good either :no:. I personally would not take that job. The customer would have probably more $ than the less than ideal log is likely to yield. I am stationary, maybe some of the portable guys could give you a ball park on a better case scenario (manageable size, not full of crapola)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

End Grain said:


> often forgetting what it's all about for others who do not see things in the same way.:smile:


That is what discussion forums are all about, everyone has the opportunity to express the way _they_ see it. I don't see anything smug in someone expressing their honest opinion. Knocking someones work is not acceptable (although polite constructive criticism is) IMO, but personal choice on materials of construction is a valid point of discussion. I for example have my personal preferences and thoughts on wood types and their uses. Having said that, if a guy posts a cool project made out of old pallet lumber I will be the first to complement it :yes:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Speaking of pallets, I once found a large pallet lying by the dike of the Fraser River that was all oak. Needless to say I salvaged it. I haven't used it yet, but some day I will find the right project for it. I don't normally build with oak because up here $6 and up per board foot is the norm.

Gerry


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

I've gotten some nice pallet wood here...including some with quarter-sawn white oak 1/2-inch pieces. I saved those pieces for drawer sides!


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I personally don't have anything against pine, or any wood for that matter. What really gets me though is staining a perfectly good hardwood, like oak for instance. People think that something like cherry is so much more than oak that it's better to put cherry stain on the oak.

But the cost differential bewteen oak and cherry is insignificant in relation to the cost of the labor to build it. So I tell people if you want a walnut colored wood, use walnut, etc.

And I frequently read about people staining maple, which I just don't understand at all. Maple costs about as much as any of the common hardwoods in my area, so wht not use the real deal.

Wood in and of itself is the beautiful thing to me. Put some finish on it for protection and let it show itself off.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man this is a hot topic. I will elaborate a little more than I did my own view. And remember on a topic like this it's all purely subjective - there are no such things as _material facts_ regarding a topic, as the OP brings, that is dealing with preference. So when someone says it's a waste of money to buy $50BF wood when $1BF wood will do every bit as well that is right for the guy saying that, but wrong for the guy who says he wants the $50BF stuff or else he isn't happy. 

I think most of us have enough discretion to know when the $1BF stuff will be the right choice and the $50BF is the best choice.

I sell a species locally that sells for exactly that $1BF, and I sell a species worldwide starting at $20BF that I cannot keep in stock. So there is the whole gamut out there. Wood is beautiful. Even the clear, drab, boring pine at Big Box Store Inc. has beauty IMO. I have loblolly pine beams in my home that are gorgeous to my eye. Every bit as some of the oak beams I have seen in ski lodges. But pine is what this application called for, for reasons both practical *and* aesthetic. I also have old growth pine, honey locust, spalted flame box elder, and about a dozen other species (so far) in this house and they are all appealing to my wife's and my eye. 

Boardman says he doesn't understand why anyone would stain Maple. I am in total agreement that staining wood - in 99% of the applications, is total destruction of the beauty of the wood. But unlike Boardman I think I do understand why most people do it. I think the vast majority of people who do it, do it because they are ignorant of the fact that wood, with a clear coat, oil rub, or other finish which protects or deepens the colors but does not change the color of the wood is much more beautiful that putting some nasty chemical on it which totaly hides the true beauty. The other small minority who do it, for whatever reason, actually like it. I don't get it personally but hey like I said it is a prefernce thing and purley subjective.

One thing ALOT of people fail to remember, usually because they do not own sawmills, is that when you open up a log for the first time, the wood has those deep, rich, shiny, eye-popping colors and hues and complex characters right out of the box! What happens to it, is when it dries, it loses that natural character. That's why you see so many sawmill operators post pictures of their wood "Sample has been wetted to show color...." because we know what it looks like before it dries out.

When you take a piece of dried wood, and give it a deep oil rub or ebven just a coat of cheapo poly, it brings out all those wonderful colors again. Sometimes even more than what they were when you knocked the slabs off the log and sometimes less, but ALWAYS better than just a dry, no-sheen, finish. For my money, don't even bring a can of stain onto my property. But for others . . . . ..


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

CC - that photo was a picture from the mill. They stated that it was Walnut from the Northwest - so I am assuming that it is walnut.


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I have nothing against Pine at all, any kind of good quality wood works great for me the problem is now days wood from places like Lowes or Home depot is so very expensive that thats exactly why I have bought my own saw mill. I have access to trees and I dont mind sawing them, I am building a house and my own sawed lumber will be perfect for me for finishing out the house with, and a whole lot cheaper. Sure I spent 6 thousand on the mill but I'm making payments which is easier and if I ever get tired of the mill I can sell it. They sell like hot cakes. 
I never meant that only ******** use pine no way pine is great, and it is cheaper usually then hard woods it's just like girls some like em skinny and some like em not so skinny, to each their own.:yes:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

all pine - who done it:?????


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuart - that photo says it all..........


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I love Pine........love the way it looks(more knots and sap the better)
Love the way it smells (more knots and sap the better)
and I damn sure LOVE the way it mills...... knot's and  sap included! I just love the stuff!!!!:yes:


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

mkwoodworks said:


> I just finished a circular staircase (45step) in Cherry only to have the main contractor have it stained in ebony Minwax. So depressing I don't even care to take pictures.:sad:


Now THIS is the kind of Wood Abuse I was talking about. It should be a felony.


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah Boy! Stuart did you build that pine staircase?


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

I like white pine...come to think of it, I like all wood!
The smell of cherry when you machine it...
The smell of green white oak fresh from the mill...
The way the rays in QS white oak light off when you hit them with stain...
The squeaking sound a freshly-sharpened jackplane makes as a rice paper-thin corkscrew of wood curls out of its mouth...
I GOTTA GO CUT SOME WOOD!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Stuart

Your place looks great. I love it.

Gerry


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

*Stuart*, I agree with the others. Your place looks great. The wood adds a special warmth to your home. Nice job there! :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

arkyrick said:


> Yeah Boy! Stuart did you build that pine staircase?


 
I only wish I had!!!!


But it is for sure nice eye candy.

Thanks for the thought!:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

My place - that would be in "my Gallery."

I'm sorry if I led anyone to believe that pretty Pine staircase is mine.

My unit in My Gallery" are works of my Grandfather: Pop Pop


----------



## mkwoodworks (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice place. Anyone ever smell fresh cut Alaskan cedar? Almost gives me a chubby.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ok I'm gonna have to be stern - lol.

That is "NOT" my place.

Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe it is a generational thing... or just a matter of personal taste. I don't really care for that all pine look. Maybe it just reminds me of my grandparents house, the more notty the more I remember their place upnorth. I have seen kitchens in $800k houses that are all in mahogany and I just about pass out it looks so good to me.

Maybe that is why I like watching "wood works" on DYI over the yankee work shop. I love the things that David Marks builds and the natural finishes that he uses.... afterall watching his show is why I'm in this forum right now and why I asked this question....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Stu, if you ever get tired of woodworking you can always rent your place out as a Bed and Breakfast. That is one FINE looking place! :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

dvoigt I can appreciate that - I am not crazy about pine in alot of situations but think it looks great in others. Man when it gets right down to it I love most any old wood just any old where. :yes:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

most any old wood just any old where. :yes:
Same here, Texas Timbers. Too bad most of my wood stuff is only works from my grandfather. One day [daydream] I will be on par with my grandfather items. I just hope if the only wood that is cheap nuff it would be Pine.

So does anyone believe that last pic in this thread belongs to someone else???

Only I wish i has such skills and know how to do that project.


Oh well.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Stuart I don't know if your granpappy is still around, or if your dad is and might know the answer, but when I look at that balustrade, I see a craftsman who didn't use a tenon cutter and hole hawg. Obviously. I mean look at the way the balusters meet the rails with such precision and NO taper from the quick and easy tenon cutters we have now. 

I don't know if it was just lots of time or an "old secret" or both, but that is craftsmanship. You ought to be proud just to call him your grandad. That is fine work.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Agreement..*

I have to agree with you Texas.... When I was growing up I can remember going out to some of the our family's homes.. Man I loved it there then... The nearest town was miles at the closest. I remember walking in to a couple of these Ole' homeplaces and seeing some of the work that was done in them... It was old, but still after 80 years of living in them you could see the craftsmanship and the genuine love that the builder put into them... 

Stuart you are very lucky to have such craftsmanship right at your fingertips... From the picture it was exquisite...


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

My Chevy


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys [once again!]

that Pine staircase that I plugged into this thread is from *PHOTOBUCKET* [www.photobucket.com]

I have tried hard to convince anyone here that the pic in question is from someone I don't know, never met [at least I think so].

I simply used that pic to show and tell the great wood of Pine.

However, my both my grandpaw and dad have passed on.

I know my dad has carried his stuff over to me from his dad[me as 3rd line].

Having said that my Grandpaw indeed produced very solid quality work.

He will be a tough act to follow. Back in his day it was all by the book and not much else except trial and error.

I see a lot of common ground between my grandpaw's work and those that do it for fun or business here.

Glad I could clear this up as I'm being honest - wink.

Cheers!


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote "Try living on a fixed income that the Social Security (21 years in law enforcement and I get $1080 per month,) allows and see if thrifty, frugal or cheap enters into the purchasing of these finer woods. Would I use the finer woods if possible, you bet, would love to - but the necessities of life over rides my hobby - and yes I do drive the cheaper vehicle - a GMC pickup - but then again you go with what you can afford. (Sorry for the heated reply"


Hey Larry don't fret you do what you have to I respect that, remember that GMC eats Fords & Dodges and Craps the brand he's driving.:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Stuart I apologize. I was ribbin you about it being your place because I saw your flat denial on that, but my peculiar brain problem didn't allow me to read the whole thing and I really did think your grandad built it. My bad! 

You shouldn't have to do this since we are all supposed to be adults here who can read and comprehend, but at this point if I was you, I might go back and edit the post where the picture is with a clear disclaimer underlined in red something to the effect "This picture is for illustrative purposes only! It is not my house and I do not know the craftsman who built it!". 

Like I say you shouldn't have to do it but if you want to prevent further confusion . . . .because you know danged well future newbies are going to pop into this thread, scan it like others of us who shall remain namelss, and get the wrong idea, like others of us - who shall remain nameless. :nerd: 

Just an idea it's your call obviously.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

no problemo

will adjust the pics if needed in the future with "adviser" notice from the get -go.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

arkyrick said:


> Quote "Try living on a fixed income that the Social Security (21 years in law enforcement and I get $1080 per month,) allows and see if thrifty, frugal or cheap enters into the purchasing of these finer woods. Would I use the finer woods if possible, you bet, would love to - but the necessities of life over rides my hobby - and yes I do drive the cheaper vehicle - a GMC pickup - but then again you go with what you can afford. (Sorry for the heated reply"
> 
> 
> Hey Larry don't fret you do what you have to I respect that, remember that GMC eats Fords & Dodges and *Craps the brand he's driving*.:yes:


Arkyrick, you apparently didn't pick up on my sarcasm and tongue-in-cheek humor. I even explained it at the end of my first post AND also in another follow-up post, specifically in reply to LarrySch's.

Frankly, I don't care what car or truck a man owns or drives and is proud of or what wood he appreciates the most and enjoys working with. That was the whole point of my "jab". Different strokes for different folks. I happen to like pine very much and was trying to defend why it's popular with many folks.

We're all now or have been working stiffs throughout our lives and as such, I try to be supportive of whatever an individual takes pride in doing or owning. If anyone misread my post and took offense, that was most assuredly NOT my intention. So, rather than let anything irritating fester, I apologize if I offended anyone.

Try to have a nice day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

*I like that Staircase "YOU" built Stuart.:yes: ......How long did it take "you" to build that staircase.Maybe "you" can help me build a :bangin: staircase like that.Mark*


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I give up. Texas Timbers, I changed the pic's statement and location to indicate that it is a "RANDOM" SELECTION PIX FROM PHOTOBUCKET. 

Maybe I will take credit for the staircase.........I will post another staircase after this post.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Marko was funnin ya, but I can see how it would get old.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Staircase is built by who knows!










*Nice, huh?*


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

if your scared of heights or have sore ankles, knees or legs then maybe taking a wooden elevator is a good idea

[No I did not make this nor do I know who did]


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Stuart fess up - did you build this wooden airplane? :laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe ..... I think the underside would bear my initals.


good riff raff


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Spoken like a gentelman End Grain that's why I like this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

While were showing of wood projects


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

never saw that coming!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not even going to "steal" this guys pictures, but check them out (really :thumbsup since we are sooo far off the original topic due to the ease of Google Image Search :whistling2:. http://freshome.com/2007/10/05/wood-furniture-wood-house-everything-wood/


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that guy has way too much time on his hands:laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

The dude whose doing all this wood work seems to have let passion become an obsession.
Love the dining table and bed frame.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the wood mags did a spread on him many years ago. Even back then he had already been a busy bee. What the site didn't show was this guy has built quite a few amphibious craft. the best one, avery ornate horse drawn carriage. The horses wooden of course and a hidden powerplant. The guy is a prodigy IMO.


----------



## Ryu Bateson (Feb 29, 2008)

*Wood*

All wood has a purpose, and no wood is really cheap wood. it all depends on its use. Some wood is not meant to be used for carving, some is used for cunstruction. Others might serve better as firewood.....

As for me, I like exotic wood, such as Irish bogwood. 

And as for staining wood to match a color or type, I dont like that! I prefer to work with the natural beauty of the wood, and focus on that as one of the key points of a project.:smile:


----------

